# Best 2 person bow hunting ladder stands?



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a 2 person stand to take my grandsons(1 at a time) bow hunting with me. I've done a lot of searching but it's really hard to search through all of them. I know I want comfort(sitting for long periods), easy to go from sitting to standing space and a stable shooting platform. 2coolers, what is the best ladder stand for bow hunting that offers what I'm looking for?


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i use the 2 person stand from academy. they did have them on sale for about $80. its pretty secure once you get it tighten down real good. i like that it has a shooting rail that can swin back. i add camo material to the rail to help cover movement. plus makes a good rest for a rifle or crossbow.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

C'mon guys...260+ views and only 1 comment?


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

I also will be buying the 2 man from academy. Runs about $120 right now when I checked the other day.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Still looking so keep responding.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i looked at both cheap and expensive and ended up with the Big Game Partner Pro. The cheaper stands had a smaller footrest area that was only 12"s wide. The Partner Pro had 30"s. That is huge when it comes to storage for a backpack and personal safety once in the stand. I left the gun rest off since it will be used only for bow and the tree that i attached the stand to wouldnt allow it to swing up and over. $250 wasnt bad for a good stand that will last many years and is extremely stable. I doubt i ever take anyone with me but i wanted to keep that option open and i like the extra room.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I usually just get the 2 man stand from Walmart. Yes, it has the smaller foot rest, but i just put a screw in hook or 2 on the side of the tree to hang my pack or gear on, so room is not a problem.They run around $100 bucks or so, and when secured correctly, are very stable and comfortable. This model also has a flat shooting rail all the way around so you can hang camo burlap from it for concealment, and I lay my gun or bow across the corner of it so it is easier to get comfortable. Been using them for years.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I purchased a 2 man climber from gander mountain. It's a Rivers Bend or something like that... The 2 man seat is mesh and way more comfortable than the hard bench type seats. My feet are at 15feet above the ground. $120ish


----------

